# Browning Bar high Power Clip



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking for a Clip - rifle is 1990 30-06 - Bar high Power-

where to find??


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Brownells or Cabelas will have them...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Good luck


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midwest Shooting Supply


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midway USA


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's why I like this sight- Good people-

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

numrich gunparts.com


----------

